# Diabetic-friendly RICE



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Most of us have learned that brown rice is better than white rice. However, I wanted to find the best rice that would have the lowest glycemic index (which means it wouldn't have my blood sugar skyrocketing after I eat it). Doing a research, I've learned that par-boiled rice is better than regular rice. And, parboiled brown is even better than both regular white and brown rice.
So I went searching for par-boiled brown rice.

Uncle Ben's got brown rice, but it doesn't say it's parboiled. I couldn't find par-boiled brown rice!
Finally, looking at so many varieties of rice, and failing to find any par-boiled brown rice, I found BASMATI BROWN RICE. The brand name is _"India's Own,"_ and it says on the bag, "premium," "Aged," "long grain," and _"suitable for diabetics." _ It's imported. Better than nothing, I got two bags.
When I opened it, the bag looks like it's Mylar packaging (aluminum look and feel to it).

I cooked it exactly as directed, and it was good. My husband liked it.
My first try was eating *1/2 cup* of cooked rice with my meal. My mmol was 7.1 after two hours.
7.7 is considered normal.

The next day, _I ate it *cold* from the fridge_, because I read somewhere a while back that cold rice may have lower glycemic index.
Surprisingly, the texture is still good. This time, I ate *1 cup* of it with my meal. My mmol was still 7.1 after two hours.

Needless to say, I'm going back to the store and getting more of that brand!
Just thought to share this info with diabetic folks.
I imagine any brand of BASMATI BROWN (long grain) rice will do the same. 
Perhaps it's not only the color of rice - it's also the _type of rice_ that makes a difference?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This sounds complicated. Why would anybody want to eat rice except a chinese person maybe? Thanks. We eat cornbread in Texas.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

charito said:


> Most of us have learned that brown rice is better than white rice. However, I wanted to find the best rice that would have the lowest glycemic index (which means it wouldn't have my blood sugar skyrocketing after I eat it). Doing a research, I've learned that par-boiled rice is better than regular rice. And, parboiled brown is even better than both regular white and brown rice.
> So I went searching for par-boiled brown rice.


A word of caution. Brown rice of any kind does not do well if stored long term. White rice is the only rice that can be kept stored in mylar bags with O2 absorbers long term.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> This sounds complicated. Why would anybody want to eat rice except a chinese person maybe? Thanks. We eat cornbread in Texas.


Do you have diabetes?

This is about staples that have low glycemic index. 
It's gonna be hard following KETO - eating mostly protein - if there are limited proteins around.

There are those who want variety and other options.
I've got corn meal and flour. I'm also dabbling with pearl barley.

The longer we can control and maintain our diabetes in a SHTF, the better it is.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

The lowest carb/glycemic load rice there is would be wild rice, if you can afford it (it's pricey). Some suppliers that offer it in bulk may have a price break. I have bought it from Wilderness Naturals and nuts.com. If you must economize, one of the white/wild rice blends, like Lundbergs in many grocery stosres, is not a bad compromise to save a little on $$ and glycemic load. All the other rices, even brown, are pretty much the same as carb count/glycemic index (high). I run a low-carb recipe website so I stay up on these things.

Of course the rice shaped shiritaki noodles from a number of companies like Miracle Noodles (I've tried Laviva brand and like that one) is the best rice substitute for a diabetic, but it isn't really rice and more like a noodle in texture. But it can be a reasonable substitute for rice in casseroles for diabetics. It's virtually calorie free, carb-free and is as good as what you mix it into (not good eaten alone though), as it is tasteless and acquires the flavor of the surrounding foods/spices in a dish. Here is a recipe using it that came out delicious: Chicken “Risotto”


----------

